# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Plutarku, “Jetët paralele” dhe vepra e tij

## Albo

*Plutarku, Jetet paralele dhe vepra e tij * 

_E Hene, 27 Nentor 2006 
Nga Prof.dr. Muzafer Xhaxhiu_ 

Plutarku, historiani biograf grek, lindi ne qytetin Kerone te Beocise rreth vitit 50 para eres se re. Ishte bir i nje familje te njohur. Rinine e tij e kaloi duke udhetuar dhe duke ndjekur shkollat me te njohura te kohes. Disa vjet qendroi ne Athine ku degjoi mesimet e filozofit Ammon ne Akadamine qe ndodhej ne nje koder te Athines dhe qe e mori emrin nga kopshtet e Akademit, hero mitologjik i Atikes. Ne keto kopshte mesimet rreth problemeve te filozofise dhe te dijeve te tjera beheshin duke shetitur, ndaj dhe shkolla u quajt peripatetike, e themeluar nga Aristoteli ne vitin 387 para eres se re. 

Mbasi fitoi nje emer si njeri shume i mesuar, bashkeqytetaret e tij e ngarkuan shume here me misione te ndryshme ne qytetet e Ahajes si perfaqesues te tyre. Po keta intelektuale te qytetit te lindjes e derguan Plutarkun ne Egjipt, ne Maqedoni dhe ne Krete per tu njohur me fene, me traditat dhe ligjet e tyre, por per te gjitha keto Plutarku vete nuk jep asnje te dhene. Nje gje eshte e sigurt qe gjate udhetimeve te tij eshte ndalur ne qytetin Aleksandria te Egjiptit per te degjuar mesimet e filozofeve te atjeshem. Dihet gjithashtu qe shkoi dy here ne Rome ku dha leksione publike mbi ceshtje te ndryshme te filozofise, te moralit dhe te dijes ne pergjithesi. Edhe ketu, si ne vendlindje, fitoi emer te madh. I dha mesim perandorit Trajan, ndersa perandori Adrian e beri guvernator ne Ahaje, krahine ne veri te Peloponezit. Emri i Plutarkut ne vendin tone u be i njohur me botimin ne vitin 1980 te tete biografive me titullin Jete njerezish te shquar te lashtesise perkthyer nga Shpetim Cucka. Me botimin nga Shtepia Botuese Logoreci e nje permbledhje me te gjere biografish nga vepra Jete paralele e Plutarkut ne perkthimin e helenistit te shquar Prof. Sotir Papahristo, lexuesi do te krijoje nje perfytyrim me te plote rreth individualitetit krijues te ketij historiani shkrimtar qe te rremben me bukurine dhe patosin e pershkrimit te figurave te shquara te antikitetit grek dhe romak. I pajisur me kulture te gjere e duke pasur interesa te shumta historiko-filozofike, letrare e etike, i frymezuar nga dashuria per atdheun dhe prirja iluministe per ti sherbyer shoqerise, Plutarku u be nje nga shkrimtaret me prodhimtare te epokes se tij. Ka shkruar rreth 210 vepra dhe sipas te tjereve 250. Nga tere kjo pasuri e trasheguar nga i biri Lamprias, nuk kane arritur vec 130 shkrime. Midis tyre vepra me e cmuar eshte Jete paralele. Ne te autori ka perfshire 44 personazhe gjithsej duke i marre dy nga dy: njeri grek e tjetri romak. Plutarku i heq paralelet i mbeshtetur ne nje fare afrie dhe ngjashmerie midis njeri tjetrit. Eshte kjo nje menyre per te hedhur drite mbi tiparet e dy figurave paralele, te shquara keto per virtyte apo per dobesi, nga historia e Greqise dhe e Romes. Eshte pikerisht kjo arsyeja qe na shtyn te permendim emrat e ketyre figurave te shquara per ti bere te njohura te pakten nominalisht dhe jo kureshtje fyese ndaj personaliteteve te tille qe bejne historine. Me shpresen se nje dite mund te kemi perkthyer te plote vepren Jete paralele, dhe kjo, kur te jemi ndergjegjesuar sa duhet per te vleresuar sipas merites visaret e kultures boterore. Keto 22 cifte paralele jane:1-Tezeu dhe Romuli, 2-Likurgu dhe Numa, 3-Soloni dhe Valer Publikola, 4- Themistokliu dhe Kamili, 5-Perikliu dhe K.Fabius Maksimus, 6-Alqiviadhi dhe Koriolani, 7-Timoleoni dhe Paul Emili, 8-Pelopida dhe Marceli, 9-Aristidi dhe Katoni Plak, 10-Filoplomeni dhe Flamini, 11-Pirro dhe Mariusi, 12-Lisandri dhe Syla, 13- Kimoni dhe Lukuli, 14-Nikia dhe Krasi, 15-Eume dhe Sertori, 16-Agezilau dhe Pompeu, 17-Aleksandri dhe Jul Cezari, 18-Foqioni dhe Katoni i Ri, 19-Agisi dhe Kleomeni, 20- Demosteni dhe Ciceroni, 21-Demetri Poliorketi dhe Mark Antoni, 22-Dioni dhe M.Junius Bruti. Ka ndonje rast fort te rralle (dy gjithsej) kur ne cift jane marre dy personazhe nga i njejti vend(Agis dhe Kleomeni  greke, Tiberi dhe Kaj Graku  romake). Per te mos e zgjatur, ka edhe 14 jete te tjera qe nuk na kane arritur. U dha kjo pasqyre per cilindo qe do te donte te dinte cperfaqesojne keta personazhe kur ende vepren Jete paralele nuk e kemi te plote ne gjuhen shqipe. Gjithsesi, vete emrat e personazheve jane tregues per tiu drejtuar enciklopedive apo historise se ketyre dy vendeve. Ne kohen kur jetoi dhe krijoi Plutarku, Greqia ishte pushtuar nga Roma. Ne keto kushte u thellua me teper kriza politike dhe ekonomike e vendit. U trondit shume ndjenja e dashurise ndaj atdheut. U be e dites parrulla Aty ku eshte mire, aty eshte atdheu. Si pasoje e ketyre zhvillimeve dhe prirjeve kozmopolite, letersia, artet dhe kultura ne pergjithesi pesuan nje renie te ndjeshme. Shkrimtaret u ndane ne dy kahe, disa shkruanin vepra me te cilat kerkonin te vinin ne dukje virtuozitetin e tyre si mjeshtra te formes, disa evokonin ne to te kaluaren me anet e saj me heroike. Ne kete kah e shohim Plutarkun te krijoje vepren e tij, me te cilen i vuri si qellim vetes synime morale didaktike, duke i dhene ato ne ballafaqim me shthurrjen e pergjithshme te shoqerise greke te kohes. Edhe ne keto jeteshkrime te zgjedhura me kujdes, te kthyera ne gjuhen shqipe nga helenisti i shquar prof.Sotir Papahristo, dalin qarte idete perparimtare demokratike te autorit, dashuria ndaj atdheut, per te verteten dhe drejtesine, urrejtja per tiranine dhe per cdo gje qe eshte ne kundershtim me pastertite morale te njeriut. Ashtu sic e pohon edhe vete jeteshkruesi, qellimi kryesor i tij nuk eshte historia por morali. Prandaj eshte marre me jeten e figurave historike qe i kane sherbyer me mire per te ilustruar parimet humane iluministe. Qendrimin e tij ndaj historise Plutarku e ka shprehur ne jeteshkrimin e Aleksandrit: Ne shkruajme jo histori, po biografi, dhe virtyti apo vesi jo gjithnje duket ne bemat me te lavdishme; shpesh nje veprim i parendesishem, nje fjale apo nje shaka, e zbulon me mire karakterin e njeriut se sa perleshjet me dhjetra mijra te vrare, ushtrite e medha dhe rrethimet e qyteteve. Edhe ne jeteshkrimin e Nikias, strateg dhe politikan athinas, autori kumton se nuk mbledh njoftime te panevojshme historike, por vetem faktet qe sherbejne per te kuptuar anen morale te njeriut dhe te karakterit te tij. Kete mendim Plutarku e shtyn me tutje per te treguar se sa ndikon nje trajtim i tille dhe tek vete ai. Ne jeteshkrimin e Paul Emilit, konsull dhe figure politike romake, shenon: Duke shkruar historine si te ishte nje pasqyre, une perpiqem ta bej me te virtytshme jeten time dhe te ndertoj sipas shembullit te atyre, per trimerine e te cileve une tregoj ne keto shenime. Gjithsesi, prirja per te theksuar dukshem vlerat morale te personazheve nuk zbehin historizmin qe pershkon si pe i kuq tere vepren, cka eshte dhe mendimi i pergjithshem i studiuesve . Historia dhe morali ne vepren Jete paralele jane dy ane me lidhje te brendeshme qe kushtezohen ndersjelltas. Eshte ky nje zog qe smund te fluturoje vecse me te dy krahet. Plutarku, si rrallekush, e ve historine ne sherbim te qellimeve te tij morale didaktike, prandaj pak kujdes tregon per ngjarjen dhe faktet pragmatike, te thata e te padobishme. Perkundrazi kujdes te vecante tregon per te kapur ato caste nga historia, qe krijojne te lexuesi perfytyrime me force emotive, te jape pamje tronditese e me ngjyra dramatike, si per shembull ne jeten e Pelopides, gjeneral teban, te vellezerve Grake, tribune dhe oratore romake, te Bruti, personazh politik romak etj. Prandaj autori se ka per gje tu referohet edhe burimeve te mitologjise, anekdotave dhe burimeve gojore te kapura poshte e lart, te cilat i sherbejne per ti dhene me teper rilief dhe gjalleri rrefimit historik. 

Filozofine morale, te ciles i eshte perkushtuar me nje zell te madh, Plutarku e shpalos gjeresisht ne Vepra morale ku hyn pothuasje gjysma e asaj cka eshte ruajtur nga tere krijimtaria e tij. Ne kete veper hyjne shkrime me permbajtje te gjithellojshme. Do ti quanim traktate te vegjel ku trajtohen probleme nga universi njerezor, ndonje teze mendjeholle, ndonje mendim a keshille e urte me karakter praktik. Te gjitha keto nuk kane domosdoshmerisht lidhje me moralin. Gjithsesi, edhe ne shkrimet qe flasin per fene, per politiken, filozofine, per letersine e madje edhe per fiziken,(ka dhe te tjera qe perfshijne anekdota e fjale te urta), ndjehet prirja moralizuese, dora e mjeshtrit qe di vetem te ndertoje kalane perrallore ku mbreteron e mira. Keto shkrime, disa, sa per te patur nje ide, jane: Gostia e shtate te urteve, Hulumtive rreth gostive, Dialogu mbi dashurine(hymn per dashurine bashkeshortore me nje numer te madh anekdotash qe kurorezojne besnikerine e fameshme te Eponines. Dashuria legjende midis vajzes gale Eponines dhe oficerit romak me origjine gale Jul Sabinit, i cili nxiti kryengritjen e Galise kunder Romes, viti 69 era e re. U kap dhe u burgos ne nje qeli nen toke, ku gruaja e tij Eponina i sillte ushqime. Te zbuluar me ne fund u dergua ne Rome ku u ekzekutuan). Mbi Osorisin dhe Isidene (behet fjale per nje intrige dashurie midis Osirisit dhe Isides, dy hyjni te Egjiptit te lashte). Mbi demonin e Sokratit, Mbi muziken, Mbi bestytnite, Keshilla si duhet te qeveriset shteti, Bisede mbi personin e veshtruar ne hene, Si duhet ti lexojne te rinjte veprat politike, Mbi qetesine e shpirtit. Ka dhe shume shkrime te tjera, por dhe kaq i dhame sa per te pasur nje dite per horizontin e gjere dituror dhe per brendine intime te ketij erudicioni. Filozofia e Plutarkut ne pergjithesi eshte eklektike, por themelin e saj e ka ne doktrinen e Platonit. Nga fundi i jetes se tij kaloi ne pozitat e misticizmit. Eklektik eshte edhe organizimi tematik i lendes, prandaj ndarja e tyre ne kategori dhe grupe ndryshon nga nje studiues te tjetri dhe nuk eshte arritur te behet nje klasifikim i sakte aq me teper nga qe ne te gershetohen elemente te historise, te filozofise, te etikes, te didaktikes etj. Si fill i kuq e pershkojne vepren Jete paralele perpjekjet e njerezimit per ta ndryshuar dhe per te bere jeten paksa me te drejte e me te virtytshme. Nga ky kendveshtrim jane vizatuar portretet e reformatoreve dhe ligjevenesve te permendur Likurgut dhe Solonit(Greqi), Tiberit dhe Kaj Grakut(Rome). Ata jane vendosur gjithmone ne nje sfond konkret historik te levizjeve shoqerore. Ne jeteshkrimin e ketij te fundit, autori jep me nota patetike gjendjen e veshtire te sklleverve dhe te masave te gjera te plebsit, qe perfaqesonte masat e ulta te popullit romak dhe qe gezonte te drejta politike, civile, fetare dhe ushtarake sic i gezonin keto patricet qe perbenin klasen e privilegjuar. Keta reformatore te shquar si Likurgu e Soloni, me ligjet e tyre konsoliduan bazat e shtetit qe u formua pas nje procesi te gjate lufte civile midis aristokracise fisnore dhe rendit te ri skllavopronar. Edhe figurat e tjera te perfshira ne kete permbledhje jeteshkrimesh, lidhen ngushte me luften qe behet brenda shtetit tanime te konsoliduar skllavopronar midis forcave demokratike, qe perpiqen te ruajne demokracine dhe republiken, dhe atyre aristokratike dhe patriarkale, qe kerkojne te vendosin diktaturen. Qe nga Likurgu e deri te Jul Cezari, Bruti etj., parakalon ne vepren e Plutarkut nje periudhe e tere historike e mbushur me perleshje politike e klasore, me kryengritje, me prapaskena e komplote plot mizori e gjakderdhje. Prijesa e burra shteti hedhin kuroren tutje me perbuzje, disa te tjere mbushin boten me krime per ta vene ate ne krye. Plutarku qendron ne pozita perparimtare iluministe kur tregon per mbreterit, te cilet skane asgje te vecante nga njerezit e tjere, madje jane te shtyre nga ambicia per te kryer vepra mizore. Njemije e dyqind vjet me vone shkrimtari francez Zhan de Meni do te shprehe pothuajse te njejtin mendim: Mbreterit skane asgje te vecante as edhe nga njerezit me te varfer, sepse vete natyra thote: Une i krijoj njerezit te gjithe te barabarte. Peseqind vjet me pas Zhan de Menit, shkrimtari dhe mendimari i madh francez Zhan Zhak Rusoi do ta shtyje edhe me tej kete mendim mbi diferencim shoqeror kur do te shkruaje ne Kontrata sociale: Njeriu ka lindur i lire, kurse ai kudo eshte ne vargonj. Dhe ne nje veper tjeter ai do te shprehe mendimin se keta vargonj u vune qysh kur I pari njeri, i cili pasi gardhoi copen e tokes, pati guximin te thote: Kjo toke esht imja!. 

Perballe fytyrave te urryera te satrapeve dhe mbreterve tirane si Aleksandri i Feres, Krezi, Kiri, Kserksi dhe te tjere qe dalin aty ketu ne ndonje jeteshkrim ne disa situata episodike, parakalojne figurat madheshtore e heroike te Pelopides, Aristidit, Brutit etj., te ketyre romantikeve te shquar te antitkitetit, qe sperfillen as edhe jeten e tyre perpara idealeve qe mbronin. Aristidi  shkruan Plutarku  ishte plotesisht ne gjendje qe, per hir te se drejtes, te mposhte cdo ndjenje qofte edhe ate te miqesise dhe te perkrahjes, qofte te zemerimit dhe te urrejtjes. Apo Bruti, i cili nuk u akuzua kurre per synim despotizmi as nga armiqte e tij, i vetmi nga te perbetuarit kunder Cezarit, qe udhehiqej nga idealet e republikanizmit... nderkohe qe te tjeret ishin shtyre prej urrejtjes dhe smires karshi Cezarit. Duke lexuar Jeten e Brutit, te bie ne sy teza e Plutarkut, qe sipas se ciles femija edukohet moralisht ne gjirin e familjes. Bruti ishte biri i Jun Brutit, te cilit romaket i paten ngritur ne Kapitol nje statuje bronzi midis atyre te mbreterve, sepse Jun Bruti kishte shkaterruar perfundimisht pushtetin e Tarkuineve, mbreterit e fundit te Romes. Jun Bruti ishte republikan ashtu sic do te behej me vone edhe i biri, Bruti. Vec asaj, edhe nga e ema rridhte nga familja e Servil Ahales, i cili kishte vrare nje fare Spur Mali, i cili synonte te behej tiran. Keshtu Bruti u rrit dhe u edukua ne nje mjedis republikanesh. 

Gjate gjithe historise mendjet e ndritura perparimtare jane perpjekur me ckane mundur te zhdukin pabarazine midis njerezve, te vendosin nje rend te drejte ne nje shoqeri te organizuar mire. Likurgu, ligjevenesi legjendar ne Greqine e lashte, nxori ne Sparte reformen per ndarjen e tokes midis te varferve dhe nevojtareve te tjere, te cilet mbushnin qytetet ndersa e tere pasuria ishte grumbulluar ne pak duar(Plutarku  Likurgu). Nder reformat e shumta qe beri ai, me e rendesishmja qe krijimi i nje kuvendi te pleqve, i cili, sikunder thote Platoni, i vendosur perbri sundimit te papermbajtur te mbreterve dhe i veshur me te njejtat fuqi per ceshtjet e dores se pare, pruri siguri per shtetin dhe mbarevajtje ne qeverisjen e vendit(Plutarku, po aty). Me tutje autori vazhdon: Duke synuar ta shpinte me tutje sulmin kunder luksit dhe ta zhdukte fare lakmine per pasuri, Likurgu mori masen e trete me karakter politik, ate me te bukuren, krijimin e mensave publike. Keshtu njerezit do te kishin mundesi te ushqeheshin se toku ne menyre te njellojte e te percaktuar.... Ndryshe nga fiset dhe qytetet-shtete te Greqise, karakteristike te spartanet ka qene jeta kolektive gati sa nje kazerme, cka per ata ishte pikenisja e edukimit te bashkesise me ndjenjen e qytetarise dhe te atdhedashurise, ne emer te se ciles duhej flijimi i cdo lloj kenaqesie hedonistike. Sipas tyre, parimet me te rendesishme dhe me te pershtatshme per ta bere nje qytet te lumtur dhe te virtytshem, do te beheshin me te qendrueshme dhe te patundura jo me detyrimin por me mbeshtetjen ne vullnetin e lire, qe do te ngulitej te te rinjte nepermjet edukimit, kesaj ligjeveneseje te vertete...(Plutarku  Likurgu). Askujt  vazhdon autori nuk i lejohej te jetonte sipas qejfit... qe te gjithe e kishin te ngulitur ne mendje se nuk i perkisnin vetvetes, por atdheut. Likurgu  shkruan Plutarku  ndermori edhe ndarjen e pasurive te tundshme per te zhdukur cdo gjurme te pabarazise... Ai vendosi te shporre dhunen, smiren, mashtrimin, shthurrjen dhe ato plaget me te vjetra dhe me rremimtare te shtetit, pasurine dhe varferine. Disa shekuj me vone ne Rome, vellezerit Grake, Tiberi dhe Kaji, luftuan te benin reformen agrare qe te varferve tu shperndaheshin tokat e republikes. Keta romantike te Antikitetit kane ndeshur gjithnje me qendresen e ashper te klasave sunduesve, ne talljet dhe skepticizmin e shume njerezve. Plutarku shkruan per nje fare Anakarsi, i cili zuri te tallej me Solonin, qe mendonte te zhdukte padrejtesine dhe lakmine e shfrenuar te qytetareve me anen e ligjeve te shkruara, te cilat jane si puna e pezhishkes se merimanges: te dobtit e te vegjlit ngecin ne te, kurse te pasurit e te fuqishmit e bejne cope-cope. Politika legjislative e Likurgut qe synonte te ruante pastertite morale dhe shpirterore te qytetareve, nuk i lejonte keta te largoheshin nga qyteti kur tu tekej e te udhetonin ne vende te tjera, me qellim qe te mos merrnin zakonet e popujve te huaj, ku behej nje jete e crregullt... Likurgu mendonte se qyteti duhej ruajtur nga vershimi i zakoneve dhe i sjelljeve te keqia me teper se sa semundjet ngjitese. Me sa duket, shumecka nga e kaluara historike e perligj politiken e shumeckaje qe eshte praktikuar ne kohet moderne... Ne vazhden e idealeve demokratike dhe perparimtare eshte dhene edhe jeta e dy figurave te shquara nga historia e Romes, e vellezerve plebeas Tiber Graku dhe Kaj Graku, te cilet luftuan per te nxjerre popullin romak nga varferia, nga intrigat dhe kurthet qe ngrinin patricest per ta mbajtur ate ne daren e hekurt te tiranise. Nder projektet e guximshme te vellezerve Grake, ishte edhe ndarja e tokave te republikes plebeasve te varfer, per tu dhene te gjithe banoreve te Italise te drejten per tu quajtur qytetare. Ne aleance me kaloresit dhe proletariatin, vellezerit Grake mendonin qe me tokat e falura te varferit te rimekembnin ekonomine e krahinave te shkaterruara nga lufterat. Eshte me interes te shenojme per te pare natyren demokratike te republikes romake, se si e pershkruan kete proces Plutarku: Romaket e kishin zakon ta shisnin nje pjese te tokave qe u pushtonin armiqve te tyre ne Itali, pjesen tjeter e benin prone te republikes. Keto te fundit u jepeshin qytetareve qe skishin asnje truall, te cilet paguanin nje detyrim te vogel ne thesarin e shtetit. Te pasurit e kishin shtuar kete detyrim dhe i kishin zhveshur keshtu te varferit nga pronat e tyre: u hartua, pra, nje ligj, i cili ndalonte qe nje qytetar romak te zoteronte me teper se peseqind jugere(rreth 90 hektare M.Xh.) nga tokat e republikes. (Eshte me interes te shohim me tutje cna kumton Plutarku per te kuptuar se sa aktuale tingellojne sot ne shoqerine moderne demokratike keto probleme). Me tutje me Plutarkun: Ne fillim ky ligj i vuri ledh lakmise se te pasurve dhe u erdhi ne ndihme te varferve, te cilet qendruan kesisoj ne trojet qe u qene dhene dhe ruajten sikush sasine e caktuar qe kur ishte bere ndarja. Por me vone fqinjet e pasur arriten ti gllaberonin keto bashtina, duke u fshehur nen emra te rreme, pastaj e shpallen hapur pronesine e tyre, dhe te varferit, te shpronesuar kesisoj, nuk tregoheshin me te gatshem per sherbimin ushtarak, as e canin koken te rritnin femije. 

Kriteri per te hequr paralele midis personazheve grek[e e romake, apo midis atyre nga e njejta etni si Agisi e Pleomeni(greke), apo si Tiberi e Kaj Graku(romake, madje vellezer), as qe mund te mendohet se jane identike, percka eshte i vetedijshem edhe vete autori. Edhe pse me ndonje element te ngjashem midis tyre, ata jane gjithsesi te ndryshem sepse jetojne dhe veprojne ne kushte e rrethana te ndryshme, mbartes te traditave kulturore dhe botekuptimore te ndryshme; keto dhe te tjera ndikojne ne strukturen e karakterit te tyre si personazhe. Madje edhe kur perfaqesojne te njejtet faktore qe u permenden me siper, ata ndryshojne ne menyren e perceptimit te botes dhe ne te vecanten e ndertimit psiqik, qe eshte krejt vetjak. Kete e shohim edhe ne jeten e dy vellezerve Grake, te cilet moren te njejten edukate nga e ema. Tek te dy vihet re-shkruan autori-perpose ngjashmerise se tipareve te tyre, nje fare ndryshimi qe le te nenkuptohet se njeri ishte i prirur me fort per te luftuar e tjetri per te vepruar, keshtu qe edhe ngjasimi i tyre... nuk pengonte qe, si ne veprimet edhe ne qendrimin e tyre politik te spikatin ndryshime te shenuara, qe mua me duket me vend ti paraqes... Se pari, Tiberi kishte pamje, veshtrim e levizje te embla e te shtruara; perkundrazi Kaji ishte i gjalle dhe i hedhur... Me tutje Plutarku vazhdon duke verejtur vecanti te tjera dalluese midis dy vellezerve Grake. Kjo eshte nje paranteze per te treguar se heqja e paraleleve ne baze te nje lloj ngjashmerie e shtyn autorin te diferencoje personazhet cift permes vrojtimeve te holla psikologjike e gjithfare lloji detajesh. Personazhet e marre ne shqyrtim jane veshur me nje jete te pasur poliedrike, keshtu qe autori nuk e ka te veshtire te gjeje ne ta cilesi, vlera, virtyte apo mekate qe i bashkojne apo i diferencojne ata. Duke shkruar per Demostenin dhe Ciceronin, autori thote: Ne kete liber... une do te analizoj ne menyre krahasuese karakterin dhe natyren e secilit, duke u nisur nga veprimtaria e tyre politike, pa bere ndonje perqasje te ligjeratave per te thene se cili fliste embel e cili me rrepte... Me sa duket, fati e gatoi qe ne fillim Ciceronin njelloj me Demostenin, duke futur ne natyren e romakut shume tipare te ngjashme me ato te grekut, si dashurine per lirine e republikes, friken perpara rreziqeve te luftes... 

Si shkrimtar dhe jeteshkrues objektiv, i paanshem, Plutarku ne asnje rast ne vepren e tij nuk permend epersine ne planin krahasues midis ketij apo atij personazhi grek apo romak. Eshte e vertete qe romaket mesuan shume nga qyteterimi grek: nga filozofia, kultura, arti, nga perpjekjet per te ndertuar nje ngrehine konstitucionale demokratike ne suazen e nje rendi te drejte social. E tere kjo pervoje i vleu Romes per te zhvilluar edhe me tej qyteterimin e saj. Autori rrefen me entusiazem se edhe figurat e shquara romake, njelloj si dhe te greket, gjeti virtyte dhe vlera te larta morale, shpirt dhe mendje te ndritur. 

Pozicionin e Plutarkut si shkrimtar biograf, me prirje te theksuar didaktike, e mbeshtet ndijshem edhe Vepra morale. Shkrimet e permbledhura ne kete titull shpalosin dukshem edhe prirjen e autorit kah letersia. Ne dialogun Mbi dashurine, qe eshte nje hymn mbi dashurine bashkeshortore, gjejme mjaft episode terheqese qe kurorezojne besnikerine e fameshme te Eponines, vajzes gale qe ra ne dashuri me oficerin romak Jul Sabinin. Shkrimi Mesimet mbi martesen, qe shpalos nje tablo te kendeshme plot hir, ku femra i eshte kushtuar te shoqit me ndjenjat me te thella te saj. Ne shkrimin Ngushellim qe i ben te shoqes per vdekjen e se bijes, njihemi me nje leter plot permallim, dashuri e sinqeritet. Shkrimi Ngushellim Apolloniusit per vdekjen e te birit ka po ato ndjenja prekese elegjike. Ne traktaktin Mbi qetesine e shpirtit duket sikur autori i permbahet qendrimit epikurean, por vetem ne interpretimin idealist te dukurive shoqerore. 

Duke lexuar Jete paralele kujtohesh se ke te besh me nje traktat nga i cili meson nje pervoje te pasur me probleme te gjithellojshme me te cilet ballafaqohesh ne jete. Pervojen qe shkrimtari kerkon te transmetoje e ilustron me shembuj nga jeta dhe vepra e personazheve. Duke folur per vleren e vullnetit dhe te sakrifices per te perballuar cdo lloj veshtiresie ne emer te nje ideali, sjell si shembull Brutin apo oratorin e madh grek Demostenin, i cili, per qellimin qe i vuri vetes hapi nje dhome pune nen toke, ku ushtrohej cdo dite per te persosur menyren e deklamimit dhe per te rregulluar zerin. Shpesh qendronte aty edhe tre muaj rresht. Demostenin dhe Ciceronin i bashkon jo vetem aftesia e jashtezakonshme per te folur bukur, por edhe pasioni i zjarrte per te mesuar dhe per tu dhene pas filozofise. Kete pasion, Plutarku, iluminist i shquar i antikitetit e gjen edhe te Bruti, personalitet politik romak, i cili synoi te reformonte karakterin e vet nepermjet studimit te letersise dhe te filozofise... Ne pushimet midis betejave e kalonte kohen me lexime dhe studime.Duke qene vete njeri me virtyte, i lidhur ngushte me familjen e tij, i ngre hymn dashurise se paster bashkeshortore. Misherimi i sasj eshte Porcia, gruaja e Brutit, e cila, sic shkruajne bashkekohesit, cituar nga Plutarku, kur degjoi per vdekjen e te shoqit mori nga zjarri thengjij te ndezur, i gelltiti dhe mbylli gojen aq fort, sa u mbyt. Ne kohen e Plutarkut Greqia e Likurgut, e Solonit, e Perikliut, e poeteve, e tragjedianeve, e filozofeve te medhenj ishte ne renie, ashtu si Roma e vellezerve Grake, e Virgjilit, e Horacit, e Ciceronit e gerryer dhe e goditur nga lufta e ashper civile, nga lakmia vrasese per pushtet, nga turbullira dhe kryengritje sklleverish. Nga demokracia e polisit helen dhe republikanizmi romak kishte mbetur vetem kujtimi i madheshtise se tyre te dikurshme. Mbase ishte nostalgjia qe percaktoi te Plutarku ate note te ngrohte patetike emocionale qe nderthur historine me thesarin e vlerave shpirterore te krijuara ne shekuj. Prandaj cdo epoke ka gjetur te Plutarku vetveten. Ne epoken e Rilindjes europiane, kur ne qender te vemendjes u vu personaliteti i lire i njeriut dhe perpjekja per te rilindur vlerat e qyteterimit antik greko-romak, ne epoken e iluminizmit e njejta gje ndodhi, vec me nje ndikim me te theksuar ne mendimin filozofik. Ne keto dy periudha, nga vepra e Plutarkut u frumezuan figura te shquara te kultures dhe te leterise si Erazmi i Roterdamit, Montenji, Rasini, Kornej, Getja, Shileri, Hajnia etj. Shekspiri sidomos e pati shume prane vepren Jete paralele ne tragjedite e tij. Vepra e Plutarkut jehon si nje kembane qe sjell neper shekuj mesazhin e madh per nje jete te ndryshme, kaq aktuale sidomos sot kur bota eshte tejet e prish, sic klith Hamleti. 

Korrieri

----------


## brandon

Kam lexuar diku dikur nje tregim te Plutarkut ku behej fjale per nje ushtar qe i shpetoi jeten mbretit ne nje beteje qe e pagoi me jete kur ja tregoi episodin sundimtarit, ne vend qe te rrinte heshtur apo te ikte sic e keshilloi nje plak i mencur.
Ajo qe me dha shkak per kete postim eshte me shume titulli i temes per " jetet paralele" , pasi eshte nje nga opsionet e zgjidhjes se raportit trup (tru) / mendje.(materie/mendje)
Ka kater opsione per zgjidhjen e ketij raporti:
-Mohimi i materies, botes se jashtme ( egziton vetem shpirti dhe bota e jashme eshte rezultat i p
erceptimeve tona). Spiritualistet ( bota egziton se jam une )
-Mohimi i perceptimeveve (behavioristet ), te cilet mohojne egzistencen e ndregjegjes ( qe eshte teori ne mode sot dhe kuptohet qe s mund te merret seriozisht, ashtu si nuk mund te mos merret seriozisht ajo e mos egzitences se materies, pasi eshte nje thjeshtesim total : mohimi ose i trupit ose i mendjes)
-Pohimi qe ka nje paralelizem midis botes se jashtme dhe asaj mendore - cdo procesi ne boten e jashtme i korrespondon nje tille ne boten mendore. Ketu mendoj se duhet te futet dhe Plutarku.
-Pohimi qe bota e jashtme dhe ajo mendore influencohen ne menyre reciproke.
Rreth ketyre opsioneve vertiten edhe tentativat per zgjidhjen e problemit.
Mendoj se ajo e fundit eshte per tu marre me seriozisht , por sidoqote jane te veshtira pasi ata qe i zgjidhin ato dine edhe te te sugjestionojne. Megjithate s eshte shume e veshtire te kuptosh se cila eshte zgjidhja me e pranueshme.

----------

